# One of our Pelicans made the newspaper Sunday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

http://news.rgj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080201/CARSON/802010312/1144/NEWS


We didn't think he would make it at first, lot of stiches and drains etc. He was pretty tore up, here's the original wound after two weeks of healing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's just SUPER, Nab!!

Isn't that the Pelican that you posted about some time ago???

Happy endings are always so welcomed!!

KUDOS TO ALL!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, that was a terrific story with a happy ending. I'll bet you and your GF still miss him.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

So happy he got back to the wild in great health Always so nice to see things like this, just glad you took such perfect care of him.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on this pelican making a complete recovery and making the news, that is a pretty big bird, with a BIG story to tell. Thank you for enabling him his well-being and the happy ending!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nab,

Thank you and everyone responsible for making these kind of stories available for us to read. It is like a deep breath...and leaves you feeling so good.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab, 




Wow...!


Good going!


That IS a "BIG" Bird..!!!



Phil
l v


----------

